# For sale items



## lsokoloff (Nov 15, 2006)

I see that the Buy, Sell and Trade Forum is closed. Does that mean no For Sale listings are allowed on any of these forums anymore?

Thanks.

Len


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Buy/Sell Trade forum is only open to the users of the DBSTalk Club
To post a new thread in. (Once it is posted, it is visible to all)


----------



## lsokoloff (Nov 15, 2006)

Well, that explains it then.

Thank you.

Len


----------

